# Preferred steel leader length



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

What length steel leader length do you guys like? Also, Could you use a super braided line instead of a steel leader?


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

I generally use a 10 or 12 inch leader. Solid wire for jerkbaits and braided for cranks. Bucktails can be run with either. As far as using a braided superline instead of wire, even superline gets frayed pretty quick when dealing with muskies and big pike. Yes, it is possible to land fish without steel leaders but honestly why risk it. If you are fishing specifically for big toothy critters you are better off with a wire leader.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Trust me, you'll be SICK if a fish swims off with your bait stuck tightly in his mouth. Bad for you. Really BAD for the fish. 

I lost the best fish of my life when it cut the line above 8" of bait & 9" of wire. Since then, I use nothing but 12" wire & would go another couple inches if commercially available.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I used 12" wire and braided when I used to chase pike and musky.  Didn't have titanium back then and it generally required a new leader for every fish we were able to hook up whether we landed it or not. Was very fortunate that we never lost a lure with the fish.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

12 casting. 36 trolling. Both 7 strand twist weld wire.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

12" Casting, 30-36" trolling, hard mono. fffffish, did the wb lock up completely this week?


----------



## siggy45 (Apr 14, 2004)

We use 12" single strand casting and 30"-36" 80lb flurocarbon leader for trolling.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

11" 7 strand -- 90 - 110lb test 
gliders--8 - 11" single wire leader 165lb.
trolling--i troll less than 1% of the time, if i do, ill just throw on one of my 7strand leaders. dont believe in using flouro or mono


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Longer leaders are readily available at www.thornebros.com 
I troll about 80% of the time and use Thorne Brothers 2' braided wire and flourocarbon leaders. If trolling in weedy areas I use the wire and when trolling open water I use the flourocarbon.
For casting I use a 9" solid wire leader for bucktails and jerkbaits. 7 strand 12" leaders for casting crankbaits.


----------

